# The Honest Kitchen’s “Biggest Launch Ever” Prize Pack Giveaway



## PetGuide.com

​



> We’re celebrating the biggest launch in The Honest Kitchen’s history by giving away a prize pack with all of their new offerings.
> 
> *The Honest Kitchen’s biggest launch ever includes:*
> 
> Two New Limited Ingredient Diets: Hope and Spruce
> Two New Flavors of Proper Toppers: Beef and Fish
> A Complete Treat Line Refresh: Training Treats (Nuzzles, Pecks, Smooches and NEW fish and pumpkin cookies, Cuddles); Functional Treats (Beams Talls, Beams Smalls and Nice Mussels); and Anytime Treats (Wishes and Joyful Jerky Fillets and Bites)
> New single serve cups of Embark, Love and Force recipes (found in select stores only)
> 
> *You and your happy dog could be the lucky winners of an Honest Kitchen Grand Prize Pack that includes:*
> 
> 4lb box of new limited ingredient diet Hope
> 4lb box of new limited ingredient diet Spruce
> 5 oz bag of Beef Proper Toppers
> 5 oz bag of Fish Proper Toppers
> Cuddles fish and pumpkin cookies
> 
> *How To Enter:*
> 
> Fill out the Rafflecopter entry form. There are a few different ways to boost your odds of winning.
> 
> *You must leave a comment on the blog post (worth +5 points) about why you want to win this prize pack.*
> 
> *You can boost your chances by following The Honest Kitchen and PetGuide on Instagram (worth +5 points each) and visiting The Honest Kitchen’s Facebook Page (worth +2 points). *
> 
> The more tasks you complete, the more entries you’ll have in our giveaway. Winners are picked randomly by Rafflecopter.
> 
> You have from Monday, April 3 to Monday, April 17, 2017 12AM EST. We’ll announce the winner by Wednesday, April 19, 2017. This giveaway is open to residents of the U.S. ONLY.


Enter The Honest Kitchen’s 'Biggest Launch Ever' Prize Pack Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Caddy

"Only open to residents of the U.S." That doesn't seem right, you sell in Canada and I use your product but can't enter.


----------

